# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Favorite single issue stories

## phonogram12

I'll start: Tom Strong #1-2 and DV8 #3 written by Warren Ellils.

----------


## Cyberstrike

_Superman: For the Animals_ was a 16 page PSA comic that is about Superman reading a letter from a kid who stands up to another kid who kills animals because he was inspired by Superman who only appears in 3 pages. 

The Marvel UK _Transformers_ series toward the end had a series of stories collectively called as _Earthforce_ which featured a lot of single stories (some good, some stupid, and some just plain awful) as well as some 2-4 part stories, I guess my favorite would be "The Bad Guy's Ball" which has the Decepticons factions (they had split into factions one led by Megatron and Shockwave who fought each other and the Autobot Earthforce) trying to have a party to reunite the Decepticons and the Autobots have to secretly crashing the party.

----------


## BruceWayneJr.

Captain America vol. 3 #18 - After repeatedly being killed by Korvac, Captain America inspires Korvac's aid Primax to rebel
Batman Adventures vol. 2 #5 - Batman battles Deadshot in a fun action romp
Manhattan Guardian #3 - Guardian is dropped into a Jurassic Park satire on the real world
Star Wars Republic #78 - The series in a nutshell where an Imperial soldier is forced to choose between the system and family
Tom Strong #21 - The whole Tom Stone arc is excellent and I like the formation of Stone's version of the Justice League
Batman/Superman Generations vol. 2 #2 - Dick Grayson's ghost is trapped by his past
Batman Incorporated #7 - Batman meets his Native American counterparts and their struggles on a reservation

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, my choice would be...

_"This Man... This Monster!"_
(_Fantastic Four, Vol.1 #51_)

----------


## Option38

Not saying these are "THE BEST"... but some that pop out in my head without doing too much research:

-Batman: Shadow of the Bat #5 (1992). Focuses on the Black-Spider in what was (for awhile) his last appearance.

-G.I. Joe #155 (1994). Last issue of the Marvel series and a quality way to once again touch on the recurring theme of battlefield comaraderie.

-Captain America (vol. 1) #280- a decent story with Cap and the Scarecrow

-Jonah Hex, the 2005-ish series, had a lot of self-contained single-issue stories. Most ended with a little twist that involved someone croaking.

-If you want a quick, fun, read, usually a random issue of the various 70's/80's team-up titles work. Marvel Team-up, Marvel Two-in-One, DC Comics Presents or Brave & The Bold.

-This is cheating, but I consider Amazing Fantasy #15 (Spidey's origin) to be the best single comic story of all-time. It has everything you need. Action, drama, pathos and is surprisingly realistic. If my nerdy teenaged self suddenly got super-powers, I would've absolutely wanted to be a wrestler, be on TV, and make loads of cash. Screw the rest of the world.

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

100 Bullets #27 - "Idol Chatter"
Animal Man #6 - "The Coyote Gospel"
Cable & Deadpool #19 - "Why, When I Was Your Age..."
Captain America vol. 5 #7 - "The Lonesome Death of Jack Monroe"
Captain Marvel vol. 8 #15 - "The Next Right Thing"
Ex Machina #50 - "Vice"
Grayson: Futures End #1 - "Only a Place For Dying"
Immortal Hulk #25 - "Breaker of Worlds"
Incredible Hulk #335 - "The Evil That Men Do"
John Constantine: Hellblazer #6 - "Quiet"
The Manhattan Projects #11
The Multiversity: Pax Americana
Saga of the Swamp Thing #21 - "The Anatomy Lesson"
Sensational Spider-Man vol. 2 Annual #1 - "To Have and to Hold"
Sheriff of Babylon #5 - "From the Cradle"
Superman Annual #11 - "For the Man Who Has Everything"
Swamp Thing vol. 2 #60 - "Loving the Alien"
Sweet Tooth #40 - "Home Sweet Home"
X-Men Legacy vol. 2 #9 - "Judgment of Diana"
Y: The Last Man #60 - "Alas..."

----------


## Mike

Fantastic Four #236.
Terror in a Tiny Town.
s-l640.jpg

----------


## A Small Talent For War

WOUNDED WOLF was one of my favorite X-Men issues of that period. I even think that the origin of Jubilee lies in this

----------


## lalalei2001

There was a pretty memorable anniversary issue of the Barry Allen Flash run (EDIT: Flash #300) where Abra Kadabra tried to make Barry think there was no Flash and it'd all been in his head, with the bonus of him being horribly burned by the lightning bolt. He nearly succeeded at it until he brought up the Reverse-Flash, who couldn't exist if there was no Flash to begin with. The ish was basically a recap of Barry's memorable moments and rogues, with a fun fight at the end and a cool twist.

----------


## K7P5V

> G.I. Joe #155 (1994). Last issue of the Marvel series and a quality way to once again touch on the recurring theme of battlefield comaraderie.


Excellent choice! But if we're talking about the Marvel version of _G.I. Joe_, then my all-time favorite is...

*G.I. Joe #21*

----------


## csmith25

> Excellent choice! But if we're talking about the Marvel version of _G.I. Joe_, then my all-time favorite is...
> 
> *G.I. Joe #21*


I remember reading that issue as a kid and being blown away at the end.
Also, my choice:
New_Teen_Titans_Vol_1_38.jpg

----------


## K7P5V

> I remember reading that issue as a kid and being blown away at the end.


I know, right?! Totally came out of nowhere!  :Cool: 




> Also, my choice:
> New_Teen_Titans_Vol_1_38.jpg


And I like your choice from the Perez/Wolfman run of *NTT*! My favorite would be the introduction of *Slade*!!

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

I foolishly forgot my all-time favorite, so I'll give it its own post.

Stray Bullets vol. 1 #4, "Bonnie and Clyde", June, 1995. 

Absolutely jaw-dropping in every way, and 300% perfect comics. The re-read value is absurd.

stray-bullets-4_a8012c1ce1.jpg

----------


## Batman Begins 2005

Amazing Fantasy #15.
The Kid Who Collects Spider-Man, TASM #248.
Confessions, USM #13.
Finale, Peter Parker: The Spectacular Spider-Man #310.

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

> Amazing Fantasy #15.
> The Kid Who Collects Spider-Man, TASM #248.
> Confessions, USM #13.
> Finale, Peter Parker: The Spectacular Spider-Man #310.


I applaud all of these choices. To that, I add:

Perchance to Dream (Webspinners: Tales of Spider-Man #12)
To Have and to Hold (Sensational Spider-Man Annual #1)

----------


## Babylon23

"The Nearness of You" from Astro City 1/2 is possibly the best 16-page superhero comic I've ever read

"The Pact" from New Gods #7 is epic.

----------


## Batman Begins 2005

> Amazing Fantasy #15.
> The Kid Who Collects Spider-Man, TASM #248.
> Confessions, USM #13.
> Finale, Peter Parker: The Spectacular Spider-Man #310.





> I applaud all of these choices. To that, I add:
> 
> Perchance to Dream (Webspinners: Tales of Spider-Man #12)
> To Have and to Hold (Sensational Spider-Man Annual #1)


Thank you, mate. Great picks by you.

----------


## csmith25

Growing up, I loved this issue:250px-Batman_Special-1_(June_1984).jpg

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, an all-time favorite would be...

_"Roulette"_
(_Daredevil, Vol. 1 #191_)

----------


## Jely4me

Batman issue #321.

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another personal fave would be...

_"Sanctuary"_
(_Captain America, Vol. 1 #454_)

----------


## SJNeal

AWC was one of the first Marvel books I followed regularly as soon as I started buying superhero comics.  I'd barely been reading the book two years when it was unceremoniously canceled.  This issue hit my 12 yr old feels in a way nothing had before!

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another fave would be Rick Jones' bachelor party from...

_"Party Animals"_
(_Incredible Hulk, Vol. 1 #417_)

----------


## Catlady in training

Batman and Robin (new 52) Annual 1
Batman #703
Batgirl (Stephanie Brown) #14 
Batgirl (Stephanie Brown) #17 
Hellblazer #27 - the one issue written by Neil Gaiman
John Constantine: Hellblazer #9

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another personal fave would be...

_"Last Tango in Paris"_
(_Batman Adventures, Vol. 1 #13_)

----------


## Bryan

Fantastic Four #176 "Improbable As It May Seem--The Impossible Man Is Back In Town!"
Fantastic Four #186 "Enter: Salem's Seven"
Fantastic Four #200 "When Titans Clash!"
Fantastic Four #214 "...And Then There Was -- One!"
Fantastic Four #236 "Terror in a Tiny Town"
Batman v1 #1 "The Joker"
Batman v1 #73 "The Joker's Utility Belt!"
Batman v1 #244 "The Demon Lives Again!"
Batman v1 #260 "This One'll Kill you, Batman"
Batman v1 #266 "The Curious Case of the Catwoman's Coincidences!"
Detective Comics v1 #211 "The Jungle Cat Queen!"
DC Super-Stars #17 "The Huntress: "From Each Ending... A Beginning!"

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another choice would be...

*"The Immortal Destiny"*
(_1st Issue Special, Vol. 1 #9_)

----------


## caj

Not because I wanted Supergirl to die - she was one of my favorite DC heroes. But I honestly believe it was her best story. Not only did it show how heroic she was, it showed how much SHE meant to so many characters. Especially her cousin Kal-El.

----------


## K7P5V

Definitely, another choice would be...

*"The Last Bounty Hunter"*
(_DC Special Series, Vol. 1 #16_)

----------

